# Is this a sign of termite infestation (pics)?



## mupper (Jun 18, 2012)

A few weeks ago, I noticed 'bug traffic' around the foot of the glass pane sliding doors that separates the kitchen from the backyard. It looked (at the time) to me that some bugs were getting through the seam between the kitchen floor tile and the door. They looked like tiny black bugs. It was weird because I've lived in this house for 4 years or so, and while bugs will always get in somehow from time to time, I've never seen such 'increased traffic.'

3 or 4 days ago, I vacuumed the area and placed some tape over the seam between the glass pane doors and the kitchen tile. It was a temporarily measure until I had time to go buy some wood filler (and before I realized what the real problem might be). Last night, I noticed sawdust accumulation. Here are some pics.





You'll notice the transparent tape I mentioned. This is accumulation over the last 3 or 4 days. The thing is, I can't tell if it's termite droppings or if it's just dirt. Is it possible this is not a termite infestation but just ants and bugs tunneling in through the seam and pushing dirt in?

There's also accumulation at the corners of the glass pane doors.



What do you think? Termites or no? I can take more pictures if you think it would help (better closeup of the droppings/dirt, etc.).


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Unless there swarmers (winged termites that are prduced by the queen to fly off to form a new colony) black bugs will not be termites.
There also not going to leave sawdust behind.
Termites make mud tunnels to get from place to place when there exposed.

You have some other issues going on there to.
Looks like there's a deck of patio level with the doors threshold.
That's a 100% sure way to have water get in under the door and often it also takes out the sheathing, bottom plates, sheathing, trim, floors and wall studs.
Taping, wood filler and bug spray are not going to fix this one.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Most likely carpenter ants. Call an exterminator to come in and assess the situation. It is free for them to just come and look things over.


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with above. Looks more like carpenter ants, which like moisture (I know). I bought the Ortho Max Home Defense from HD for 4.88 and it solved my problem. havn't seen ants for over a month now.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

joecaption said:


> Unless there swarmers (winged termites that are prduced by the queen to fly off to form a new colony) black bugs will not be termites.
> There also not going to leave sawdust behind.
> Termites make mud tunnels to get from place to place when there exposed.
> 
> ...


 
So, I am guessing she will need to tear off the whole back of the house and start over?:laughing:


----------



## Missnawlins (Jun 18, 2012)

Get some Talstar P and a sprayer and DIY - same ingrediant as the Ortho home defense but stronger. I use this at my house. 

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/talstar-talstar-one-p-97.html?page=3


----------

